
Office campus proposed at site of Fry's Electronics store in N. San Jose - okareaman
https://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2020/04/15/frys-north-sj-brokaw-road-bay-west-development.html
======
okareaman
"The project would require demolishing a 283,200-square-foot Fry's Electronics
store. The warehouse building also serves as the San Jose-based company's
headquarters."

Fry's is dead. Long live Fry's!

~~~
DrScump
They could easily condense their floor space in the flagship Sunnyvale store
to accommodate HQ functions ... if they survive.

~~~
okareaman
My point is that internet dealt them a body blow and now the virus has killed
them. Going to Fry's even before the virus was a sad experience

